# 4 Special little ladies I would like to be remembered



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are my 4 special ladies who all died within 2 years of each other. 


















This palamino mare was Sherry. She died xmas eve 2008. She was always a glamourous lady, would not walk through mud or water and picked her feet up higher than necessary. She gave us a beautiful foal who we names Flash and her legacy continues in him. She was 35 years old when she laid down on the hay in her field and just went to sleep. A beautiful mare who everyone wanted to ride and who taught me how to stay on when she ran out at jumps!


















This little shetland pony was called Bess. She was bought when I was 2 years old as a retired pony and died August 2009. She was approximately 45 when she died! She spent the last few years of her life being ridden by all my nieces and nephews, smooching her days with another shetty and finally coming to share a stable with Tommy her boyfriend bay. She lost her sight in one eye after an accident so Tommy became her eye. He would lose her in long grass and whinney frantically till he found her. They made the sweetest couple. 










This was Magic. This is the saddest of postings. We bred Magic after my current horse Flint jumped into the field with the mares and we ended up with Magic! She was the most perfect horse in every way. Everyone who met her loved her. I got offered a blank cheque for her before she was even broken in. I broke her in and we just started jumping when tragedy struck. She was just 8. We will never know exactly what happened but the vet says it could have been a heart condition passed down from mum, who also died in a similar way. Im still not completely over this as she only died in April 2010. I feel cheated that I wasnt allowed to experience a special bond with her that I felt was in the beginning stages. 


















And finally is this lady Cocoa. She was PTS on Tuesday 5th october 2010. She was approximately 30 years old. She was an extremely bold jumper who gave me the confidence to do cross country. She had every illness under the sun! She broke her pedal bone, got azoturia 12 years ago and the vet advised us then to have her PTS, had COPD and arthritis. She couldnt be kept in a stable long and hated to be caught! She spent her last few years lazing around the fields being the boss of the field!

I hope our run of losing horses has come to an end for a few years. 4 very special ladies who deserve to be rememered!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss.
They are all so beautiful!

RIP beautifuls


----------



## Phantom Horse (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, and my heart goes out to you. I don't really know how you feel, because I have never lost a horse that I have owned. But I know that you will never forget them. 
Celebrate their life more than mourning their death. Because you are thinking about them now after they are gone, I am sure that no one could have treated them better during their life. 
Rest in Peace you 4.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

sorry for your loss of your beautifull girls


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like they got a lot of love from you. Sorry for your losses. That is a lot to take in such a short period. Hugs.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*The four girls*

I read your post about your four special horses and I must say my spirit was lifted. I am sorry that your horses have died especially so close to each other but I am glad that the were so blessed as to have an owner such as you. It sounds as though they all died peacefully and at least three of them lived long happy lives. I am sorry that Magic died so young but it sounds like Magic also went peacefully. It’s good to know that you were so involved with your horses.


----------



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you wildhorses. 

Magic was my special lady and I was devastated when she went. It makes it worse that we bred her and she was so young. The others you can accept better because they were older but Magic was the exception. There all in a better place now and hopefully they'll be waiting to take me through the pearly gates when my time comes


----------

